# Bill Gates: Windows 7 May Ship Next Year



## malware (Apr 5, 2008)

Microsoft Chairman Bill Gates said on Friday that Windows 7, the next major version of Windows, could come within the next year, far ahead of the development schedule indicated by the software maker. In response to a question about Windows Vista, Gates, speaking before the Inter-American Development Bank, said: "Sometime in the next year or so we will have a new version." Referring to Blackcomb or Windows 7, the code names for the next full release of Windows client software, Gates said: "I'm super-enthused about what it will do in lots of ways." Previously it was generally believed that Windows 7 OS would ship sometime in year 2010. The current version of Windows, known as Vista, shipped in January 2007. Microsoft's Windows XP is still widely available though, with no plans to be stopped until Windows 7 is released, Microsoft also announced yesterday.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 5, 2008)

wewt? i hope they at least include efi and winfs ...


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

The people have spoken and Microsoft has listened!  Thank you Mr. Gates.  This is very good news.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 5, 2008)

Interesting, I guess all those who despise vista may not have to move to it eventually after all. I personally hope they keep most of the functions of vista. We should see stuff soon if its coming out next year.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Interesting, I guess all those who despise vista may not have to move to it eventually after all. I personally hope they keep most of the functions of vista. We should see stuff soon if its coming out next year.



Which ones are those? 

Oh, you  mean the ones that break the enjoyability of the PC, got ya (the only ones available)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2008)

maybe they will offer free upgrades to those who bought vista. if not, im never buying an OS again


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 5, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Which ones are those?
> 
> Oh, you  mean the ones that break the enjoyability of the PC, got ya (the only ones available)



Mostly aero, I actually find it very much increases my enjoyability of using a pc. And other small little things that make me enjoy using vista more. I will eventually get sick of it, just in time for 7 hopefully....


----------



## a111087 (Apr 5, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe they will offer free upgrades to those who bought vista. if not, im never buying an OS again



you want them to refund cost of Vista, the OS that they worked on for 5 years?  No, I don't think they are going to do that


----------



## bokis (Apr 5, 2008)

He used the words "could come within the next year" sure he didn´t miss the s as in years


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

Its been rumored that Windows 7 is a hell of a lot closer to being released than they had originally stated. These things happen when people actually do WORK on an OS instead of rehashing a broken OS over and over again. I think the horrible inefficiencies of Vista were realized too late in the development process, not enough hardware wanted to get on board with it, and it got pushed out the door anyways. Considering how much is charged for each copy, I'd imagine they've made their money back already, and don't want to piss off their consumer-base any further. You know a version of Windows is doing poorly, when you can find Linux based systems on retail at Wal-Mart (they were discontinued a few months later however). Probably a big wake up call to the sleeping giant we call M$. I expect Windows 7 to be RTM mid 2009, and on retail shelves by q4. Or earlier.

When you finally get a program right, there's very few bugs to be found. I think they may have gotten it right this time, hence the earlier release.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 5, 2008)

Right. They want to get back to releasing a new OS every two years or so. They don't want people to become addicted to an OS (like were to XP, 98) and then stay away from a new OS.


----------



## sam0t (Apr 5, 2008)

As a fellow who messes with lots of OEM machines, I dunno if this is good or bad. Customers generally dislike Vista, don't blame em, its slow, buggy and unresponsive OS. It does not help that big companies bundle it with crappy comps with less than 2GB memory, ofcouse M$ is to blame here also. 

So yes a new OS is welcome, but Iam afraid as Iam pretty sure we are going throught the same driver mess as with Vista, and Vista is slowly getting working drivers as we speak.


----------



## AddSub (Apr 5, 2008)

Windows 7 = Vista 1.01

A marketing ploy to calm the masses and muddy the waters. Display of progress yet there is none. 

Most excellent!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 5, 2008)

AddSub said:


> Windows 7 = Vista 1.01
> 
> A marketing ploy to calm the masses and muddy the waters. Display of progress yet there is none.
> 
> Most excellent!



1.) fail at producing a news OS, so slap shit on top of XP

2.) make another shitty OS and call it the best ever so ppl pay to get rid of vista

3.) ????

4.) profit


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, if they're moving it forwards by that much I hope they don't rush it and completely ruin it.


----------



## Judas (Apr 5, 2008)

Windows 7 May Ship Next Year  ??

I dont think this will happen some how...they are just trying to keep the punters happy lol!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 5, 2008)

Dont think it will either ms if windows 7 is not the greatest os ever there will be a revolution no pressure.


----------



## Weer (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> The people have spoken and Microsoft has listened!  Thank you Mr. Gates.  This is very good news.



Um.. what's so bad about Windows Vista?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 5, 2008)

If ya ask me id say nothing but then ive thought that for a while.


----------



## xu^ (Apr 5, 2008)

seems as tho Vista is fast becoming the modern day Win ME


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 5, 2008)

Weer said:


> Um.. what's so bad about Windows Vista?



Nothing at all if you've got a half decent desktop rig.

Everything and anything if you've got a run-of-the-mill desktop you brought from Dell when it was on offer...


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2008)

Ill wait for benchies then see about getting it. Im overly happy with XP x64.


----------



## flashstar (Apr 5, 2008)

Remember that Vista was only really in development for 2 years. From 2002-2005, Microsoft was working on Longhorn. After that point, they reset the whole development process and modified server 2003 into Vista... That's why you can run Windows Server 2003 compatibility mode in Vista.


----------



## sam0t (Apr 5, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> Nothing at all if you've got a half decent desktop rig.
> 
> Everything and anything if you've got a run-of-the-mill desktop you brought from Dell when it was on offer...



Could not agree more with this one, good comment.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2008)

My rig is more than half decent(imo) and Vista ran good yea but games did not..


----------



## MiST91 (Apr 5, 2008)

i would rather wait and have a good OS that is better than XP than have another rushed OS that is buggy and slower than the OS it replaced (Vista)

If M$ want to make another good OS and convince the people who are firmly sticking with XP to change OS they need to:

1. Not have crazy system requirments, the reccomended amount of RAM should be around 512MB and should run pretty well with that, 1GB is far too much for an OS to be "all right"

2. Can be advanced as it is simple, making an OS too simple can make it very annoying for anyone who wants to do things other than word processing and looking at images.

3. Have far better backwards compatability with applications than Vista did.

4. Not change the GUI significantly, M$ need to remember that people love the lay out of XP/2000/98.

5. Not copy Apple's every move with there GUI and design there own for a change.

6. and finally not do the typical M$ thing like they did with Windows ME, Xbox 360 and Windows Vista and release somthing that is full of bugs, no better than what it replaced, slow and unreliable.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> If ya ask me id say nothing but then ive thought that for a while.



me too...iv neve3r had a problem with vista iv been able to get it to run decent on ever rig i put it on....the only ime i ever had trouble with vista is when i was beta testing it...and then the name speaks for it self....and even in beta it was my primary os i love how the ppl who bad mouth vista..


A. dont like change to begin with
B. have never used the OS and jump on a hate vista bandwagon
C. the only time they tried it was on a 1.8Ghz athlon XP with 512mb of ram (what were you expecting? honestly)
D. they dont like it because when they have a problem they dont know how to fix it and shun the os forever


----------



## Azazel (Apr 5, 2008)

wow..vista was a flop...dam...trying to get rid of it so fast


----------



## Triprift (Apr 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> me too...iv neve3r had a problem with vista iv been able to get it to run decent on ever rig i put it on....the only ime i ever had trouble with vista is when i was beta testing it...and then the name speaks for it self....and even in beta it was my primary os i love how the ppl who bad mouth vista..
> 
> 
> A. dont like change to begin with
> ...



I coudnt agree more Sol it seems the in thing for a while now to rubbish Vista.

Excellent post been a few recently top stuff


----------



## MiST91 (Apr 5, 2008)

azazel said:


> wow..vista was a flop...dam...trying to get rid of it so fast



couldn't agree more


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I coudnt agree more Sol it seems the in thing for a while now to rubbish Vista.
> 
> Excellent post been a few recently top stuff



thank you iv been trying a little harder lately.


----------



## speedpc (Apr 5, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> 1.) fail at producing a news OS, so slap shit on top of XP
> 
> 2.) make another shitty OS and call it the best ever so ppl pay to get rid of vista
> 
> ...



This is so true !!!! It's sad but that is how everyone is doing it now. Make money, don't fix things that don't work for the Customer. Look at UT3 !!!  Is there ever more than 100 people online at 1 time (lol) but they will fix it soon with UT2009 (More Money). Another good one is the Creative mess here: http://www.overclockers.com/tips01312/ 
so don't try to correct it yourself get your check book ready for the fixes to come with something new oh yea and it will be better we promise   lol

There are a few companies that stand by there work like EVGA, OCZ,NewEgg, just to name a few. The rest of the companies need to look at how these GOOD companies treat there Customers and change there ways. WOW did i just vent ????


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 5, 2008)

Vista was a hack job update to sell more copys of windows to stupid people and to force people who want to pc game to buy a new os, one problem, dx10 is POINTLESS, i have yet to see a game that looks drasticly diffrent in dx10 vs dx9 modes, so the whole "dx10 looks better and runs better" thing they tryed to spout is a crock(check some benches dx10 runs worse/slower then dx9 mode......)

vista is more a proof of concept design like auto makers show off at car shows, its pretty, its shiny, but its not something you probbly want to own/drive around if your into quility.

vista is form over function, as in my openion is macos(as it has been since 9)

hope they dont fuk it up, lets all hope the rummors are true, i want a small, fast modular os.....not more bloated crap full of lagacy code from the early 90's.......


----------



## FatForester (Apr 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> me too...iv neve3r had a problem with vista iv been able to get it to run decent on ever rig i put it on....the only ime i ever had trouble with vista is when i was beta testing it...and then the name speaks for it self....and even in beta it was my primary os i love how the ppl who bad mouth vista..
> 
> 
> A. dont like change to begin with
> ...



I couldn't agree more! People hate Vista mainly because of that marketing snafu with 'Vista Capable'. It's truly sad that their marketing team put such a shadow on what otherwise is a great OS to use. 

Anyway, I've read some articles concerning Windows 7, and they talk of it turning modular with yearly / monthly payments. Modular sounds like a great idea for slower computers and for people who want to easily customize their OS. The rumors about the payments are what concerns me... if they pull that off I'll be going to Linux.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 5, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> Vista was a hack job update to sell more copys of windows to stupid people and to force people who want to pc game to buy a new os, one problem, dx10 is POINTLESS, i have yet to see a game that looks drasticly diffrent in dx10 vs dx9 modes, so the whole "dx10 looks better and runs better" thing they tryed to spout is a crock(check some benches dx10 runs worse/slower then dx9 mode......)
> 
> vista is more a proof of concept design like auto makers show off at car shows, its pretty, its shiny, but its not something you probbly want to own/drive around if your into quility.
> 
> ...



Applying the same logic if you compare Windows 2000 (Professional) with XP, same applies. It's always been  the order when a new version of Windows comes out.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 5, 2008)

for the world to change operating systems cost the world a bloody fortune.. this aint about whats wrong with vista.. its about what was wrong with XP and just why should the world jump when microsoft speaks.. 

for me to change operating systems there really does have to be some major gain for me.. so far nobody has told me what they are.. 

more pretties.. but slower and buggier and needing a new computer to run it.. .. hmmm.. how f-cking stupid MS must think the average PC user is.. they are taking the piss to be honest..

trog


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Id simply stay with vista....if the rumors are infact true...i mean ppl dislike vista because it doesnt run properly on their hardware...i have a dual or single core 3800 and 2 gigs of ram and vista runs horribly on my machine with a agp 6800...well you see their inlies the problem...ppl did the same thing with XP......the XP to vista transition is no diff than the 2000 to XP transition...ppl complained that windows XP didnt run good on their 700mhz 128mb ram computer as well as 2000 did..well what did you think would happen? XP has a bunch of cool themes new processes new ways of handling things extra features.....of course it doesnt run as well...the same thing with vista..only instead of 700mhz it runs poorly on 1.5+ghz rigs....but the transition is no diff....vista has new features new processes other ways of handling a prettier interface...its the same problem and of course it doesnt run right on some ppls hardware it was known rom the beggining that vista would toll current systems just like XP tolled current systems back when 1GHZ procs were current...i honestly dont see the grounds of some ppls arguments..if you dont like it...turn off the cool effects take the hour or so to kill the processes and tweak your system its not anymore time than ppl took with XP to get it to run on their 700mhz rigs..so why the complaining?...of course ill give ppl credit some of the ppl that complain SOME are the kids who grew up to like computers in the XP era so they dont understand the transition but to those ppl bealive me its exactly the same..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2008)

its ironic that NT (1993) is older than 9X and was originally meant for High End machines (Servers/Workstations), still sucks for most part (still loses some data even after a power failure or shutdown, just try check disk you will see it)


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 5, 2008)

ahhh... i said this was going to happen a long time ago when i was first bashing windows VIsta... and then all the vistards (not you solaris) came in and said (almost identical):

"i run it on my [insert crappy specs here] with full aero and its GREAT!!!"

"I run it and i love it, you just hate CHANGE..."

"You need to understand... that microsoft isnt going to give up an OS that they spent so much blah no such thing as sunk costs blah time and money."

"this happens with every windows version.." (except for 2000, and 2003 server, and well... i think NT4.0 but meh i could be wrong)

What none of these people understand is... there is GOOD change, and there is BAD change.  Saying Vista bashers hate change is rediculous.  And now all those people that hate vista bashing so much can thank all the bashers for getting M$ to release a better OS sooner! with DX10!!!  

So yes... all of you that think no one is entitled to their opinion because you like your crap OS.


You're welcome.

(except for Solaris, who made a nifty start-up disk)


----------



## Triprift (Apr 5, 2008)

errr why are u running vista then and phanbuey the vista sucks crowds alot louder than the vista rules crowd im entitled to my opinion just as much as u are yeah i love my crap os


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 5, 2008)

Bill Gates said:
			
		

> Sometime in the next year or so *we will have* a new version.



Notice that he didn't say that a new Windows version will be available to _consumers_ next year. I'm pretty sure that in this context, "we" refers to Microsoft and "having a new version" means they will have the core of the OS written. So I'm reading this statement more as, "Microsoft will start internal alpha-testing on Windows 7 sometime in 2009".

Of course, I'd be happy to be proved wrong . XP is getting a bit long in the tooth but it still handles all my needs, and there's no way I'm going to Vista just for DX10 that none of my hardware, and a tiny portion of my software, supports.

I just hope that Microsoft delivers on their original promise with Vista and writes Windows 7 in 100% managed code (.NET Framework). That would be the most stable OS ever released, period.


----------



## indybird (Apr 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Id simply stay with vista....if the rumors are infact true...i mean ppl dislike vista because it doesnt run properly on their hardware...i have a dual or single core 3800 and 2 gigs of ram and vista runs horribly on my machine with a agp 6800...well you see their inlies the problem...ppl did the same thing with XP......the XP to vista transition is no diff than the 2000 to XP transition...ppl complained that windows XP didnt run good on their 700mhz 128mb ram computer as well as 2000 did..well what did you think would happen? XP has a bunch of cool themes new processes new ways of handling things extra features.....of course it doesnt run as well...the same thing with vista..only instead of 700mhz it runs poorly on 1.5+ghz rigs....but the transition is no diff....vista has new features new processes other ways of handling a prettier interface...its the same problem and of course it doesnt run right on some ppls hardware it was known rom the beggining that vista would toll current systems just like XP tolled current systems back when 1GHZ procs were current...i honestly dont see the grounds of some ppls arguments..if you dont like it...turn off the cool effects take the hour or so to kill the processes and tweak your system its not anymore time than ppl took with XP to get it to run on their 700mhz rigs..so why the complaining?...of course ill give ppl credit some of the ppl that complain SOME are the kids who grew up to like computers in the XP era so they dont understand the transition but to those ppl bealive me its exactly the same..


Solaris, you just keep hitting it right on the money.  I couldn't agree more.  The only things I feel that microsoft did wrong here was to:
A) make Vista a requirement for several things
B) act as if they are cutting off XP so you _have_ to use Vista
C) not fix (or get on other companies backs to fix) all of the hardware and software compatibility problems

If they made a few minor changes to the OS, changed their marketing strategy and given themselves 3-4 more months to fix bugs then Vista would've probably been way more popular than it was.

I can't wait for Windows 7.  I've upgraded from Windows 98 to Windows 2000 to Windows XP to Windows Vista and have not been disappointed once along the way.  Besides the XP to Vista Upgrade I got a new computer with every OS: a computer that was made to run that and the current performance intensive programs.  

What I am hoping Windows 7 will have:
-Faster file system (NTFS has gotta go; WinFS anyone?)
-Keep Vista Aero, Windows Classic but also put a XP-like theme back in
-Get rid of the 32-bit RAM limit
-Keep the automatic driver finder (A very overlooked feature of Vista)
-Continue the whole theme of OS-Program-Hardware integration (Have the OS know what programs/hardware are made to do and have relating utilities and options to enhance their use)
-More gaming oriented options (Vista was going in the right direction: Games for Windows, Game Explorer, etc.  But then it didn't with the whole flop of DX10)
-Performance mode: run windows in a stripped "no-special-features" mode either for performance or simplicity

I have about a million more things I'd like to see in Windows 7, but I cant think of them off hand.

-Indybird


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> ahhh... i said this was going to happen a long time ago when i was first bashing windows VIsta... and then all the vistards (not you solaris) came in and said (almost identical):
> 
> "i run it on my [insert crappy specs here] with full aero and its GREAT!!!"
> 
> ...



lol thnak you and your totally entitled to you opinion....im not nay say tword ppl who dont like the OS and neither am i for the ppl who think vista rocks and ate ppl who wont change to it...im really not saying all ppl are afraiod of change im actually not thinking of anyone inparticular..i simply stated that those are a few of the reasons...

for example

A. some ppl are afraiod of change and though that is understandable is no reason to bash and not simply try the os out.

B. the ppl who jump on the bandwagon are especially at the gun becauser they havent tried it though i totally understand the bugs and rumors going around make it un appeling.

C. The ppl running it on old computers are asking for it ..and though it doesnt run right on that system i honestly dont think thats fair ground to call out an OS..though i completely understand some ppl cant help their situation either they dont want o or they dont have enough money to upgrade their computer (nor would they want to especially if its done simply for an OS) i am honestly the latter of the 2 im a super poor bastard..i cant afford any parts and when i get my tax return i will be upgrading its still going to be tight..it was mer chance my computer could run it as i had upgraded my computer spacifically for crysis. And its not like im completely oblivious..though who remember mny remember the athlon XP rig i had and thats what i beta tested vista on.

D.And the problem if you have a problem with the Os it should be expected...GRANTED anything you need to pay an obsene amount of money for should include some sort of functonality..however that is not to say you couldnt expect it...vista is a NEW OS and as any new software comes out you have updates i would like you to give me one example of something that didnt need an update...im not talking about something you didnt BOTHER updating im talking about a new or old program that has had no updates because it doesnt need one...and though ppl may have technical diffuculties with vista it is not beyond their power to fix it....remember XP SP1? that had a huge arsanal of problmes and though i have never delt with that personally and maybe neither have these types of ppl thats not going without saying the problems didnt exist which i can assure you they did...and just like than you open up a registry modification prog you run msconfig and services.msc..and you get to work making it better and trying to figure it out...i mean its not like we dont know how to trouble shoot..ask anyone on TPU....the only rason 99% of us are here is because we sighned up because we had a problem...or else why would we be registered on a tech forum....?


im not calling anyone out..i can see both sides...iv lived on boh ends i understand...however have being from both ends of the spectrum i can still raise the valid arguments..because i find most of the time...those are infact the things holding ppl back and the majority of the time they can be over come with technical skill patience and a pack of cigarettes like all the other OS's before it.


----------



## flashstar (Apr 5, 2008)

Milestone 1 was released quite a while ago for Windows 7. Also, Milestone 2 has or will be out very soon. They've been alpha testing for 6 months...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 5, 2008)

So, it looks like some of those who wish to throw the "my system is better then yours" card around in many of the forums will never get the glory days they thought they were expecting .  All to often have I read these kind of post when someone had problems with Vista.  All to often have I've seen that card used to imply that the person who had problems had a crappy, old, outdated PC.  We now know that Vista is nothing more then a stop gap tool for some to imply "I have a uber system".  I hope with Win7 we return to sensibility and responsibility, that we don't use our OS to toot our PC.  If and when this comes true, I say good!


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 5, 2008)

I just spent 300$ of Vista Ultimate 64-bit OEM and now Bill Gates is telling me he doesn't like the current OS so they are going to release another to turn profit in 09. 

I'm not going to spend my hard earned money on another OS anytime soon just so Bill Gates and his employees can make a profit and get paid.

If they want to do anything, they should come out with a Vista 1.1 that upgrades the current OS for a 90$-120$ price tag.

Microsoft  Microsoft OS Users

And people wonder why Apple is growing so fast?...Microsoft kicked themselves and their consumers in the nuts hardcore with this.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> errr why are u running vista then and phanbuey the vista sucks crowds alot louder than the vista rules crowd im entitled to my opinion just as much as u are yeah i love my crap os



 Yes, yes you are.

I admit, I run visa  (and i love me my bioshock in DX10), but its not like there are that many alternatives that run DX10.  Plus, [insert more excuses here]...

Yeah, definitely not voting with my feet this time... But SOON! (oh god, please dont make buy a mac... NOOOOO.... AAAAAARGHGHGRR...<gurgle>..)


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

Wasent Mr. Gates retiring?


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 5, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> I admit, I run visa  (and i love me my bioshock in DX10), but its not like there are that many alternatives that run DX10.  Plus, [insert more excuses here]...
> 
> Yeah, definitely not voting with my feet this time... But SOON! (oh god, please dont make buy a mac... NOOOOO.... AAAAAARGHGHGRR...<gurgle>..)



Running visa is bad, you should cut it as soon as possible.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 5, 2008)

MKmods,

I believe he is, but he Created MS so even while retired he still has some say in company direction.  Remember MR. Gates isn't some elected higher up...


----------



## 1c3d0g (Apr 5, 2008)

If this is true, then it means that Vista was just a stop-gap solution until they could get the "real" O.S. out, a.k.a. Windows 7. I truly believe this v.7 will be a revolutionary O.S., especially if they base it on MinWin as the kernel and WinFS as the file system. Go M$ Go!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 5, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> If this is true, then it means that Vista was just a stop-gap solution until they could get the "real" O.S. out, a.k.a. Windows 7. I truly believe this v.7 will be a revolutionary O.S., especially if they base it on MinWin as the kernel and WinFS as the file system. Go M$ Go!



People have been saying that from day one!  There were a lot of nice features that were taken out of Vista months before it was shipped.  Heck some still use the pre-release beta versions because they claim it's better.  Win7, akaVienna, aka Blackcomb was in development years before Vista was released.  When Vista was released a lot who have been following this development thought Vista was Vienna.  Upon Vista's release we learned that Vista was some sort of branch of Vienna but not the true OS everyone is looking for.    Heck as of this date we still don't know if Win7 will be the OS everyone was waiting for back then. From what I remember there was never any specific development for Vista (aka code names, etc). From what I remember back in 2005 Longhorn was changed to Vista that's when everyone thought Longhorn was Vienna but it wasn't.  Longhorn was suppose to be Vienna but for whatever reasons this is when features started being removed (we later learned that Vista was built from XP).  Remember folks, Blackcomb was in development since 2000 (if memory serves me correctly).


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2008)

codename for vista was longhorn


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2008)

I never blue screened beta 2, drivers still weren't there 100% but I never blue screened.

The other day, 1st day on the real vista 64, I had about 4 or 5 blue screens.....

Nvdia Ntune still blue screens when I hit certain things, but for the most part it's calming down on the bads.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 5, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> From what I remember there was never any specific development for Vista (aka code names, etc).



I think you're correct. Once they killed longhorn, the rehashed XP kernel was just called vista. I think they tried to keep the longhorn name around for marketing's sake, but it wasn't that project anymore. They tried running the new stuff on top of it, but it just kept crashing. So, they removed the features one by one until they were all gone and nothing but aero ran (which still performs poorly, stardock does better than them).

Expect nothing good from the new OS. M$' track history will prove itself, once again. Any useful or "new" features will most likely be overshadowed and rendered useless by its bugs and inefficiencies.




And for the record, Vista RUNS LIKE SHIT! XP on 512 is about equal to vista with 2GB. I've used it many times on many systems and it's the same result, every time. I'm twiddling my thumbs while running apps and then I masturbate if I have to copy/move/delete files (and that's on systems that I clean up or install myself which practically doubles the speed, XP x64 FTMFW).

Sure, sure, it does work fine for email, browsing and MP3s (but then so does 2k/XP so why downgrade to vista). I installed it on my buddies comp that I built (2GB ram) and just for that stuff, it runs fine. But for any serious apps (lol), you know, something that is taxing or running multiple things, it's worthless.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 5, 2008)

^^Yup, Longhorn turned to Vista in 2005 (I think).  From what I remember about Vienna:
-there was no more start button
-pure 64bit OS for servers 
-32 and 64 bit OS for consumers
-completely new type of desktop that allowed .png (or something to that effect) that allowed animated icons, etc.  
-no more explorer
-some sort of Pie shaped GUI menu system 
-WinFS
-Monad Shell
-bunch of other stuff that I can't remember


----------



## FatForester (Apr 5, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I just spent 300$ of Vista Ultimate 64-bit OEM and now Bill Gates is telling me he doesn't like the current OS so they are going to release another to turn profit in 09.
> 
> I'm not going to spend my hard earned money on another OS anytime soon just so Bill Gates and his employees can make a profit and get paid.
> 
> ...



I know we usually don't see eye to eye on most things, but I agree 100% with you on this.  They're just trying to please the shareholders while screwing over the consumer. For them to do this right they need to follow Apple's approach on OS releases. I'm sure that everyone is sick of all the multiple versions of Windows and all the different pricing for Upgrade, Retail, and OEM. Having ONE version and ONE cost like Apple has done is brilliant! If they had done something like that with Vista chances are they wouldn't have run into the whole "Vista Capable" mess. Anyway, I feel a rant coming on so I'll stop


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 5, 2008)

My only concern and hope is that Win7 is not Fuji!


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

Except Apple will charge you 3,000$ for a 800$ machine that lasts you 2 years and isn't upgradeable without breaking warranties.

Seems to me MacOS is more like a 2000$ operating system...


----------



## flashstar (Apr 5, 2008)

Longhorn was canceled in 2005. It was built on a beta version of Server 2003 initially with added features such as WinFS. Unfortunately, the sidebar had a huge memory leak that Microsoft never could really fix and WinFS did nothing but take up memory. When Microsoft realized that they weren't getting anywhere, they reset development to a  Server 2003 final base. At this point, nothing of the original Longhorn was left. This build was known as build 5048. You can still find it floating around the internet if you look. The only thing that it had was a crippled version of Aero. From there, Microsoft gradually added a few small things like the sidebar and voice recognition and ka-pow! there was Vista.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2008)

oh ffs, plz quite ur whining about Vista. Its a great OS, no issues what so ever. Runs good, plays good, looks good. 

Hopefully the next installment of Windows will be even better, so plz (to the mindless Vista bashers) stfu. buy it, use it, then complain, other than that your just being sheep jumping on a misconcieved popular bandwagon. Granted there are flaws, and its not to everyones liking, but for me and a GREAT deal of others its fab


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> If this is true, then it means that Vista was just a stop-gap solution until they could get the "real" O.S.



as is every os 

as is every piece of hardware

its all just till something better comes along


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 5, 2008)

mandelore said:


> oh ffs, plz quite ur whining about Vista. Its a great OS, no issues what so ever. Runs good, plays good, looks good.
> 
> Hopefully the next installment of Windows will be even better, so plz (to the mindless Vista bashers) stfu. buy it, use it, then complain, other than that your just being sheep jumping on a misconcieved popular bandwagon. Granted there are flaws, and its not to everyones liking, but for me and a GREAT deal of others its fab



ITS GREAT FOR YOU!?!? my... it MUST be great for everyone!  How dare we complain when it has issues for us/ doesnt meet our rediculous expectaions!?!? We're such A$$&*es...  We're so sorrrrrry. 


 would you like a cookie with a warm glass of milk (i might have peed in it)?


----------



## daboggeyman (Apr 5, 2008)

Darn all I want is a lean mean snappy OS with good driver support and at a reasonable price. Hope Windows 7 is it. Keep it simple .


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> ITS GREAT FOR YOU!?!? my... it MUST be great for everyone!  How dare we complain when it has issues for us/ doesnt meet our rediculous expectaions!?!? We're such A$$&*es...  We're so sorrrrrry.
> 
> 
> would you like a cookie with a warm glass of milk (i might have peed in it)?



I think you missed the "and a great deal of others" tut tut, plz read properly


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2008)

daboggeyman said:


> Darn all I want is a lean mean snappy OS with good driver support and at a reasonable price. Hope Windows 7 is it. Keep it simple .



I think it would have been a great idea to make the installation modular, so you could select what you did and didnt want, so if you wanted a quick snappy os, you could chose the minimal install, and for full bloat (why??) you could chose that. Vista, once you get rid of some crap is great!

just it would be nice to have a choice about what crap you install, i know you can make ur own DVD's, but from purchase, it would be a nice way to install


----------



## FatForester (Apr 5, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> ITS GREAT FOR YOU!?!? my... it MUST be great for everyone!  How dare we complain when it has issues for us/ doesnt meet our rediculous expectaions!?!? We're such A$$&*es...  We're so sorrrrrry.
> 
> 
> would you like a cookie with a warm glass of milk (i might have peed in it)?



Dude, lay off the Kool-Aid. We already understand that you hate Vista, so stop getting your panties in a bunch when someone disagrees with your opinion.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 5, 2008)

daboggeyman said:


> Darn all I want is a lean mean snappy OS with good driver support and at a reasonable price. Hope Windows 7 is it. Keep it simple .



amen .... ill cosign that


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2008)

okok, nm, pretend i didnt mention anything (tho secretly take it fully to heart hahaha)

dont let this degenerate as with most threads. 

Nothing to see, swiftly moving on


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> amen .... ill cosign that



Windows Aero Slim 

that would be nice

still think a modular approach would be good, so for gamers you can avoid useless crap you will never use, or for business the converse, but with the ability to add windows "modules" as you see fit


----------



## FatForester (Apr 5, 2008)

mandelore said:


> I think it would have been a great idea to make the installation modular, so you could select what you did and didnt want, so if you wanted a quick snappy os, you could chose the minimal install, and for full bloat (why??) you could chose that. Vista, once you get rid of some crap is great!
> 
> just it would be nice to have a choice about what crap you install, i know you can make ur own DVD's, but from purchase, it would be a nice way to install



Exactly. MS should know by now from people using nLite and vLite that it would be a good idea to give those same options from the get-go. I really hope that's what they have in plan with the whole modular business.



mandelore said:


> Windows Aero Slim
> 
> that would be nice
> 
> still think a modular approach would be good, so for gamers you can avoid useless crap you will never use, or for business the converse, but with the ability to add windows "modules" as you see fit



Yea, they should have made Vista Anorexic Edition while they were at it. 

They really need to drop all of the legacy support and just start over. A brand-new and fresh 64-bit only version without the bloat would be wonderful. If people need to run their legacy software, then they should keep running XP in a dual-boot. There's no sense to let that hold everything back.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 5, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Windows Aero Slim
> 
> that would be nice
> 
> still think a modular approach would be good, so for gamers you can avoid useless crap you will never use, or for business the converse, but with the ability to add windows "modules" as you see fit




now thats an idea ....


----------



## FatForester (Apr 5, 2008)

http://thebetaguy.com/exclusives/?postid=1029344029&title=microsoft-windows-7-exclusive

A good read about Vista and Win7. Something interesting is that because of the anti-trust policies the EU demanded from MS, this led to a performance hit from the added amount of libraries. Hmm...


----------



## 1c3d0g (Apr 5, 2008)

mandelore said:


> oh ffs, plz quite ur whining about Vista. Its a great OS, no issues what so ever. Runs good, plays good, looks good.
> 
> Hopefully the next installment of Windows will be even better, so plz (to the mindless Vista bashers) stfu. buy it, use it, then complain, other than that your just being sheep jumping on a misconcieved popular bandwagon. Granted there are flaws, and its not to everyones liking, but for me and a GREAT deal of others its fab



:shadedshu Learn to read. I never said Vista wasn't good for anything, in fact I'm running it right now as my main and only O.S. It's still the best O.S. that came out of Redmond, IMO, regardless of what some may say. But the Vista that was promised years ago (WinFS etc.) didn't materialize. That was - and still is - a disappointment to many.

I hope, for M$'s own sake, that they will do things right with Windows 7. They have an incredible potential to make revolutionary software, but it only comes when they're under pressure (kind of like Intel, if AMD screws up you get Netburst, if AMD succeeds you get an angry Intel with a kick-ass CPU). Now that the competition is heating up, I'm quite confident that Microsoft can deliver a knock-out punch with its newest O.S. Now I can't wait for 2009!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 5, 2008)

At what point did Bill Gates ever state that it will ship next year? He said it will be RELEASED and is talking about the testing (alpha, beta and RC) of it. That doesn't mean RTM at all. Thank you for not only reading incorrectly but also confusing people as well. 

For one, there is nothing wrong with Vista right now. For two, it will take a couple years of testing both privately and publicly before they release a new version RTM. So it might actually come in 2010 or 2011. 

What will be funny is the problems that will plague this release as they have with every new OS release. Drivers, old hardware, etc. If people think that Windows 7 will have none of this then they are greatly confused.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 5, 2008)

daboggeyman said:


> Darn all I want is a lean mean snappy OS with good driver support and at a reasonable price. Hope Windows 7 is it. Keep it simple .



Get ubuntu LOL


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 5, 2008)

I honestly cant wait to see what it looks like. I mean, I like Vista for what it is, but I will not put it on my system I currently use, as DX10 is just not that important to me.


----------



## Nicksterr (Apr 5, 2008)

wtb the file indexing system that was xed out of vista.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 5, 2008)

I have to add that I think MS push for Windows 7 is NOT fail on Vista, but rather, Apples unexpected WIN on new imacx and OSX.  Its not that OSX is wow brilliant. But in combination with the elegant imac boxes, it really is selling well.

MS needs a serious trick ... because even after all these years, there isnt a PC manufacturer that makes something that looks as nice as a mac. Therefore MS has to have a SIGNIFICANTLY more attractive product to win over MacOSX combination.

We heard about LEAN Windows... and I think Win7 will offer a lean x86 platform for intels new atoms.  And LEAN Windows on Core 2 Quad will be like lightening. Wintel back on the playing field.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 6, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> I have to add that I think MS push for Windows 7 is NOT fail on Vista, but rather, Apples unexpected WIN on new imacx and OSX.  Its not that OSX is wow brilliant. But in combination with the elegant imac boxes, it really is selling well.
> 
> MS needs a serious trick ... because even after all these years, there isnt a PC manufacturer that makes something that looks as nice as a mac. Therefore MS has to have a SIGNIFICANTLY more attractive product to win over MacOSX combination.
> 
> We heard about LEAN Windows... and I think Win7 will offer a lean x86 platform for intels new atoms.  And LEAN Windows on Core 2 Quad will be like lightening. Wintel back on the playing field.



Good post! 
And it's very possible that win7 will offer benefits for Atom.  As with anything we have to wait and see.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Applying the same logic if you compare Windows 2000 (Professional) with XP, same applies. It's always been  the order when a new version of Windows comes out.



infact i have said that for years, about xp vs 2k, if you use the app compat tool that lets you run "xp compat mode" for 2k you can install the same apps even office 2007 as been reported to install and run fine(as it should since all xp really is, is a SMALL update to 2k with a pretty "Fisher price my first pc" gui(luna).

unlike what some of you vistards are implying im not afrade of change, infact i was and normaly AM one of the first to try a new os when it hits.

i had 2k MONTHS b4 any of you likely knew it excisted, went to an ms confrance about it with a teacher of mine, we got free rc disks for 2k as well as download access to newer versions including the RTM.

 i used it over my older 9x/nt4 dual boot because once i got ahold of drivers for my hardware(not that hard acctualy since i was on nvida video at the time) i was able to run all the same apps, granted at times i had to use the compat tool but that was no biggie, xp, i used the beta for a while but it was to unstable in beta to be ur primary os.

 so i waited and got full, after about 6-8months i dumped it and went back to 2k because in that time ms had put out no less then 6 patches marked as critical updated that BROKE my video or audio drivers OR BOTH!!!! (they wouldnt inilize with windows boot, you had to remove the drivers and reinstall them till it worked, this coudl take as many as 20times, the update was NOT uninstallable)

guess what i found when i went back to 2k from xp, IT RUNS FASTER, and i had been saying xp ran faster on my same setup(768-1gb ram, duron@866, powerfull for the early xp days) tryed it again after sp1 and sp2, still was slower then 2k.

i had also gotten ahold of RC 2003(from ms) then full RTM 2003, and i used that till recently when somebody from these forums told me i should try x64pro again, i did, and thats where i am now.

ms gave a bunch of us in my area vista FREE the ultimate version, guess what, it lasted 4 weeks in dual boot me TRYING to like it, after that i removed it because
1. its slower
2. its less reliable
3. it dosnt work with a good 3rd of my apps
4. its not my hardware
5. i dont see the big deal about areo, for like 2 years pre-vista i had skins that had transparancy on windowblinds.......and the same kind of fx that vista uses, but far less heavy on the hardware.......so i dont see the big deal.


I am far from being afrade of change, I just refuse to use hackjob os's that ms rushes out(ME,xp, vista) hell i was in the ME beta, it was great till the last 3 revisions when they made all that buggy crap mandatory(it was all optional at first u could choose to not install it) 


If i want pretty skins/gui fx, I will use windowblinds, at least on it IF I want I can make skins or edit them to suit MY NEEDS without having to pay ms to make my themes authentic or without hacking files to enabled unsigned theme support.....


Part of the vistard problem is that they cant accpet that others may and do have valid reasions for dissliking and "bad mouthing" vista, just because YOU dont have a problem and LOVE it dosnt mean everbody else does, hope you can understand that someday, because it would make ur lives easyer and make it so you dont gotta go around bashing people who dont like your favorite os.


hell you vistards remind me of mac and linux advocates a couple years ago, "its just better"(linux and mac), "the gui is far supperior"(mac), i could go on and on and on and on, I have been in computers for over 14years now professionaly, and guess what I know CRAP when I see it, and ms has put out 2 what i consider crap os's for desktop users in a row.

XP:
1. has issues with updates breaking stuff.
2. has issues with "rott" this refers to how over time it slows down and gets less reliable on the avrage users system.
3. bloat, why is xp so much larger then 2k when in reality it dosnt need to be.....

now I see that some people love xp, and some people LOVE vista, and thats koo, but when those people bitch about problems that root back dirrectly to VISTA then get mad and call you a hater when you point that out, well i call BULLSHIT, same deal with people complaining about problems on XP(specly sp2) honestly, but at least most xp users didnt get mad and say u where bashing xp because you blamed xp and sp2 for the problem they had(specly with wireless network cards)

blah, stop calling all of us who hate vista idiots or implyig it and maby we wont have to tag you as vistards....


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

AsphyxiA said:


> Get ubuntu LOL



but ubuntu sucks......its noobie linux at best.......

there are plenty of good *nix os's out there, desktop bsd>ubuntu,  vectorlinux>ubuntu 

again i could go on and on and on, ubuntu is only  really good for those who cant do ANYTHING themselves and need to spoon fed to them like an infant............


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> infact i have said that for years, about xp vs 2k, if you use the app compat tool that lets you run "xp compat mode" for 2k you can install the same apps even office 2007 as been reported to install and run fine(as it should since all xp really is, is a SMALL update to 2k with a pretty "Fisher price my first pc" gui(luna).
> 
> unlike what some of you vistards are implying im not afrade of change, infact i was and normaly AM one of the first to try a new os when it hits, i had 2k MONTHS b4 any of you likely knew it excisted, went to an ms confrance about it with a teacher of mine, we got free rc disks for 2k as well as download access to newer versions including the RTM, i used it over my older 9x/nt4 dual boot because once i got ahold of drivers for my hardware(not that hard acctualy since i was on nvida video at the time) i was able to run all the same apps, granted at times i had to use the compat tool but that was no biggie, xp, i used the beta for a while but it was to unstable in beta to be ur primary os, so i waited and got full, after about 6-8months i dumped it and went back to 2k because in that time ms had put out no less then 6 patches marked as critical updated that BROKE my video or audio drivers OR BOTH!!!! (they wouldnt inilize with windows boot, you had to remove the drivers and reinstall them till it worked, this coudl take as many as 20times, the update was NOT uninstallable)
> 
> ...



dude youtr a tool i didnt say anything about ppl being afraid of change sit down wip out you leapfrog and learn to read.....figured id break it down for you since you like to use alot of little kid talk.


----------



## FatForester (Apr 6, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> unlike what some of you vistards are implying im not afrade of change, infact i was and normaly AM one of the first to try a new os when it hits, i had 2k MONTHS b4 any of you likely knew it excisted, went to an ms confrance about it with a teacher of mine



If you want people to respect your all-mighty self-conceited opinion, at least learn to spell and use grammar. A true "professional" would realize that going on a rant such as that doesn't help in proving a point. Your second "paragraph" was a run-on sentence that lasted 6 lines! I know that's being picky, but it takes 5 times longer to read and decipher something written like that.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2008)

I coudnt agree more Sol it seems a number of ppl get carried away with there emotions in these threads and endup having a brain explosion. It would be nice to see a balanced discussion with these type of threads but it doesnt seem to happen :/


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol thnak you and your totally entitled to you opinion....im not nay say tword ppl who dont like the OS and neither am i for the ppl who think vista rocks and ate ppl who wont change to it...*im really not saying all ppl are afraiod of change im actually not thinking of anyone inparticular..i simply stated that those are a few of the reasons...
> *
> for example
> 
> ...




re read plz here let me help....




Triprift said:


> I coudnt agree more Sol it seems a number of ppl get carried away with there emotions in these threads and endup having a brain explosion. It would be nice to see a balanced discussion with these type of threads but it doesnt seem to happen :/



i couldnt agree more. Their have been many times for example the thread that was about which company had better image quality...these things would be alot more informative if ppl could learn to carry on a professional conversation however they seem to lack a couple elementary skills.




BumbRush said:


> but ubuntu sucks......its noobie linux at best.......
> 
> there are plenty of good *nix os's out there, desktop bsd>ubuntu,  vectorlinux>ubuntu
> 
> again i could go on and on and on, ubuntu is only  really good for those who cant do ANYTHING themselves and need to spoon fed to them like an infant............



lol?.....


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 6, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> but ubuntu sucks......its noobie linux at best.......
> 
> there are plenty of good *nix os's out there, desktop bsd>ubuntu,  vectorlinux>ubuntu
> 
> again i could go on and on and on, ubuntu is only  really good for those who cant do ANYTHING themselves and need to spoon fed to them like an infant............



yeah but it has REALLY REALLY f**king good support   even if it is linux-for-nubs!  yeah like most people who run...well... windows!!!!!


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 6, 2008)

The reason windows is having flawss is because the OS is becoming far too bloated.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

FatForester said:


> If you want people to respect your all-mighty self-conceited opinion, at least learn to spell and use grammar. A true "professional" would realize that going on a rant such as that doesn't help in proving a point. Your second "paragraph" was a run-on sentence that lasted 6 lines! I know that's being picky, but it takes 5 times longer to read and decipher something written like that.



there i broke it up for you, maby i will do one sentance a line from now on so that people who need help reading can coap.

solar, i thought u where a koo guy, i see why some ppl been blocking you lately, u have become quite bitter and crochity(cranky)


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

i think of myself as a cool guy and have nothing against you valid points but in the wrong tone. Lot of ppl blocking me? like other than yourself?....damn now my e-penis just shrunk a little...that means all 4k+ of my posts cant be read by everybody what am i gonna do? Thats a shame judging by what the rest of the world tells me i can come up with some pretty good material meh their loss.


also dont consider myself crotchety..i dont like being called a vistard when i blatently posted that i under stood both sides and i wasnt for or against anybody...if the forum didnt have a color offset id say it was pretty back and white.


nothing against you bumrush.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> The reason windows is having flawss is because the OS is becoming far too bloated.



and what os today isnt?

every os today that is bloated compared to the past.

this includes all the most popular linux distrobutions. 

they come with shit you dont need/want, most dont let you choose not to install it....blah

mac os comes with crap that i would yank out.

i hope this style of posting is better then earlyer posts.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm not sure why there is even still discussion about why vista is great or sucks. Its all been said already (bloated, pretty, buggy for some, ect.), no need to get in a huff. Everyone has their preference and thats fine, a truly great os is one that will offer variations for everyone so that it can be made to fit each persons likings. Here's to hoping Windows 7 accomplishes this.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i think of myself as a cool guy and have nothing against you valid points but in the wrong tone. Lot of ppl blocking me? like other than yourself?....damn now my e-penis just shrunk a little...that means all 4k+ of my posts cant be read by anybody what am i gonna do? Thats a shame judging by what the rest of the world tells me i can come up with some pretty good material meh their loss.
> 
> 
> also dont consider myself crotchety..i dont like being called a viostard when i blatently posted that i under stood both sides and i wasnt fo o against anybody...iof the forum didnt have a color offset id say it was pretty back and white.



i never said i blocked you.

i can see with the tone you take and how you react to my posts why some ppl have said they have you blocked, like addsub.

i couldnt care less about your e-peen or ur real one(if u have a real one  ) 

the only person i blocked was newtekie.

i got sick of his ranting about how nvidia is perfect and can do no wrong, and how ati/amd suck and can do no right.

im no fanboi, but i get sick of the attacks on anybody who has a differing openion.

like if i say vista sucks i have 10 people jump on me and call me ignorant.

or tell me im afrade of change, even if my reasions are valid and shared by millions of people across the world.

If you like vista, more power to you, but dont tell me in wrong for dissliking it or bitching about problems i and my clients have had with it.

again i hope this style of posting is helping people to read what i post easyer.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Its spelled "cope". Anyway, I'm not sure why there is even still discussion about why vista is great or sucks. Its all been said already (bloated, pretty, buggy for some, ect.), no need to get in a huff. Everyone has their preference and thats fine, a truly great os is one that will offer variations for everyone so that it can be made to fit each persons likings. Here's to hoping Windows 7 accomplishes this.



but the thing is some of the ppl in this forum get mad if you post anything negitive about things such as:

nvidia

vista

creative

not to say that ATI/AMD fans dont do the same shit at times, but they never get as rude and costic and i havent seen any of them on here try and use broken "my view is the only view" logic.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> but the thing is some of the ppl in this forum get mad if you post anything negitive about things such as:
> 
> nvidia
> 
> ...




i use creative but their not my number 1 i like turtle beach


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 6, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> but the thing is some of the ppl in this forum get mad if you post anything negitive about things such as:
> 
> nvidia
> 
> ...



I've seen ati/amd fans be pretty insulting for no good reason. I'm not arguing that people are rude some times, but calling people "vistards" only makes you a hypocrite. Fight illogic with logic, not with more illogic, it will break down on its own.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think we should just continue or at least try to this got all sorts of ridiculous..

my apologies if i seemed off character...i have a habit of reacting o something in the same way it was presented ot me.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmmm as far as im concerned sols one of the most respected ppl here at tpu very friendly fair and always good a for a laugh.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

you have my thanks but forgive me for not exactly knowing what to type..i lock up at these types of things...i can only say that is what greatly appreciated its not like someone can already know their self worth to a community so its interesting to know sometimes


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 6, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Hmmm as far as im concerned sols one of the most respected ppl here at tpu very friendly fair and always good a for a laugh.



Yes sir! No doubt!


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I think we should just continue or at least try to this got all sorts of ridiculous..
> 
> my apologies if i seemed off character...i have a habit of reacting o something in the same way it was presented ot me.



i wasnt trying to attack you spicificly, i just get sick of the vista fanbois or morons(ppl that think because they dont have any problems that nobody has any problems) 

they tell people who have tryed and dont like vista that its their fault they had problems, if you say vista is slow.

they say "get new hardware" when you point out that you have a plenty powerfull rig say a 5600+ x2(2.8gz 2x1mb cache) at 3.3-3.5gz with 4gb ram, they tell you that your wrong or lieing.

i dont call ppl that say "vista runs better for me" liers, tho ever time i see that i think "then they must have had a very bad xp install..."

but i dont tell them when they post that vista is the best ever, telling them that they are liers or that they are stupid.

assuming they are posting it in thier own thred or an unrelated thred where they dont attack anybody who dosnt use/like vista.

well lets all just chill out, and triprift, ofcorse your going to agree with solar, he and you love vista


----------



## btarunr (Apr 6, 2008)

Nyaah, never mind. He's habituated to calling people "Vistards, NVidiots and the likes" maybe using too much Windows ME made him that. Win ME 'transformed' many people


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol i love vista but thats not to say i dont know were your coming from i used an athlon XP and a duron once to  sry i implied you were trying to attack me if that is not how it was ment than that is not how it will be taken but from the posts prior you have to see my reasoning.

o and to be fair i think trip was talking more generally. 

However to be fair to you i used to be a mod now im not...it goes to show i have my moments..


----------



## jocksteeluk (Apr 6, 2008)

I think it is now official that Microsoft clases Vista as the official failure, no doubt big business's refusal to adopt Vista is the main reason why windows 7 is being brought forward.


----------



## ManofGod (Apr 6, 2008)

Assimilator said:


> Notice that he didn't say that a new Windows version will be available to _consumers_ next year. I'm pretty sure that in this context, "we" refers to Microsoft and "having a new version" means they will have the core of the OS written. So I'm reading this statement more as, "Microsoft will start internal alpha-testing on Windows 7 sometime in 2009".
> 
> Of course, I'd be happy to be proved wrong . XP is getting a bit long in the tooth but it still handles all my needs, and there's no way I'm going to Vista just for DX10 that none of my hardware, and a tiny portion of my software, supports.
> 
> I just hope that Microsoft delivers on their original promise with Vista and writes Windows 7 in 100% managed code (.NET Framework). That would be the most stable OS ever released, period.



Oh, for the love of... Please, do not tell me having stuff written in .net is a good thing. So far, almost everything that I can think of, from the acer junk to ati's CCC that runs with .net runs like crap. (Not to mention that it takes up gobs and gobs of memory in XP.)

Joe


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

easy guys...were pulling up from a thread that almost got out of control and though im happy that the personall disagreements are over perhaps we should simply carry on with speculation instead of banter about fanboi'ism and how amazing old OS's are...if we dont pick it up or at least keep it were it is the thread will get closed (and who likes seeing the end to a good thing) or perhaps ppl will get banned..or infracted...i say its all just non sense and theirs no reason to simply not disagree or to argue a popint but we should all including myself try with a little less color so this thread doesnt draw unwanted attention..


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

ManofGod said:


> Oh, for the love of... Please, do not tell me having stuff written in .net is a good thing. So far, almost everything that I can think of, from the acer junk to ati's CCC that runs with .net runs like crap. (Not to mention that it takes up gobs and gobs of memory in XP.)
> 
> Joe



.net isnt bad, but how its used by most companys is, look at stuff like nlite, its .net based, and its very good(a challange anybody to proove its not)

.net like any other language has its good and bad uses/points, unfortunetly most of what u see is the bad side :/

.net is like java, if not done well and properly it sucks ass


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol i love vista but thats not to say i dont know were your coming from i used an athlon XP and a duron once to  sry i implied you were trying to attack me if that is not how it was ment than that is not how it will be taken but from the posts prior you have to see my reasoning.
> 
> o and to be fair i think trip was talking more generally.
> 
> However to be fair to you i used to be a mod now im not...it goes to show i have my moments..



sall good, i have used alot of systems, infact my linux box is an OLD hp 6535 with a celeron 466 and 512mb pc66 ram, (acctualy pc100 but same diff) its amazingly fast with vector soho, infact it rivles my main rig for how fast it pulls stuff up on the screen  (open office loads faster on it then on windows  )


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> sall good, i have used alot of systems, infact my linux box is an OLD hp 6535 with a celeron 466 and 512mb pc66 ram, (acctualy pc100 but same diff) its amazingly fast with vector soho, infact it rivles my main rig for how fast it pulls stuff up on the screen  (open office loads faster on it then on windows  )



i just did a reveiw of elive (installed) on an old 700mhz laptop with 10GB HDD and 128MB ram and it booted way faster than my rig..and i swear gimp loaded in less than 30sec..i had gimp on my rig once and it took prob less than a min but way more than 30sec...it was noticable to say the least


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Nyaah, never mind. He's habituated to calling people "Vistards, NVidiots and the likes" maybe using too much Windows ME made him that. Win ME 'transformed' many people



but your an admited nvidiot(see link below) and clearly newtekie1 is a closit/in dennial one....

sall good, just need people around to balance you out and slap you around when you say nvidia is flawless and dose no wrong(need i bring up the fx line? )


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i just did a reveiw of elive (installed) on an old 700mhz laptop with 10GB HDD and 128MB ram and it booted way faster than my rig..and i swear gimp loaded in less than 30sec..i had gimp on my rig once and it took prob less than a min but way more than 30sec...it was noticable to say the least



yeah, try VectorSOHO, its sweet for work boxes, vector is slackware based, highly optimized, very stable, and comes with all you really need to do "Small Office Home Office" work, honestly i have been very impressed with its progress since i found it on distro watch a couple years back, its the one distro that could possably get me to dual boot linux on here once the 64bit versions out of beta stages.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

i have vector on a disk someware with like 40 other flavors i should give it a try sometime. not sure if its the SOHO version but maybe hell i dont even remember what version it is anymore its been a few years since i burned it.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 6, 2008)

grab latist, its quite good


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

im on it thnx


----------



## JoJoe (Apr 6, 2008)

I hope Win7 does release in 2009 and I hope it is good.

Until then, I'm happy with XP64.


----------



## Eric3988 (Apr 6, 2008)

These guys gotta be clowning around! Vista is still far from perfect and they want to release another OS? I know they gotta make money, but come on, M$ is killing me! I have Vista on my laptop and honestly I do not think it is a step forward for the business. DX 10 is a joke because the differences in graphics quality are underwhelming and there is also the fact that many games compatible with XP and earlier OS's refuse to work on Vista altogether. Aero is alright, but I don't need a bunch of eye candy on the desktop that sucks up memory. Seriously, if I want it to look pretty I will add a good wallpaper to the desktop, lol! The hard drive indexing slows the whole computer and honestly isn't that useful. Shoot, the only reason I have it is because it is cheaper to buy a laptop with Vista than one with XP right out the box. I just find it disgusting that M$ wants to release another OS when the latest one they have out still has a bunch of kinks to work out. It's just ridiculous.......


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 6, 2008)

Eric3988 said:


> These guys gotta be clowning around! Vista is still far from perfect and they want to release another OS?



that an only mean that they have accepted defeat and moved on.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2008)

I have yet to find any games that don't work on Vista...at least games that I play...so far ALL of them work just fine. I don't use indexing...hell I'm even using 64-bit Vista atm...and really it's quick and issue free. I've yet to see a BSOD, or any severe issues that I did last year when I tried x86 Ultimate for 7 months...

SP1 seemed to help there, x64 is stable as hell, I think more people should try it out.

But that's also another thing, you should try Vista before you buy Vista if possible...it may not be for you. I don't need Aero...so that gets turned off, and a few other small changes, aside from that it works fine and has treated me well so far since I installed x64 a couple weeks ago or so...it was a test install, but I have no real reason to go back to XP after seeing how well this Vista install is going.

It's gotta be tough to make new technology compatable and crash-free...like many others have said, if you guys were voicing opinions back in the newly released Windows XP days...the pissing and moaning was about the same as it is now about Vista...I can't blame ya, and I can blame MS for not sorting some of those issues out better and more efficiently...so we can hope that Windows 7 works out quite well...but time will tell...and I'm sure it'll have all sorts of issues, incompatabilities and stuff to give the complainers a whole new OS to hate...things do take time even after release to get the final polish and support they need...even modern games aren't bug-free after release, welcome to the modern industry we push harder and harder to get more done faster because "we gotta have it NOW". That's just how it is, and I'm glad XP support is being extended, because after all these years it turned out to be a pretty good OS, and Vista is on it's way in that direction..will it take 7 years? Who knows...


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Apr 6, 2008)

i agree with revenas, the os defidently got say too bloated, they put useless shit like the sidebar in it and added dumb services that when u turn off annoyences like uac, services break and stop u from doing things on the os that you should be able to do no matter what, ie: access the control panel.
before i get into the slug fest of vista vs blah blah, pros n cons and all of that jargon. let me say, ive gone through four upgrades since vistas release just so i knew when it came time to switch over, my system wouldnt run well like those 512mb notebooks u see poor unsuspecting customers buying with vista basics on em.
im happy that theirs another os release, now i have the choice of stepping over vista and i know that my specs will not be a worry when i leave the comfort of xp sp2 

its a shame that vista has had all these problems, back when i only had a 500mhz celeron pc, to my suprise, the beta of vista ( it was a longhorn beta ) ran far better for me on that machine then my xp sp 1 ever did, so to see the final release come in unnessecary flavors and bloated to the wazoo was a dissapointment, but only made me realise that i needed to stay more current with hardware to be able to use the os. lets hope that the next windows has better compatability with propiretry programs ( like retail apps, ect ) but can stay resource minimal and still provide good security and product support.

anyone heard anything recently on when xp sp3 will be finalised and released?


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 6, 2008)

Vista and Windows 7 are very close cousins. Windows Vista is Windows 7 with half of the features pulled. Windows 7 will use NT Kernal 6 possibly 6.0 but not likly. In 2003 Windows Blackcomb had to be broken apart because a few of the goals where not likly at that time. Windows Vista was created at this time to release the stuff that worked, but the OS suffered as the code was split from Blackcomb the original codename, now known as Windows Vienna. So do not expect a revolution expect an evoulution akin to XP over 2000, and anyone with sense can tell you XP and 2000 are the same Core OS, XP just has a few extra features but at the core its the same. Also 2gb is the norm today even in OEM desktops go to wal-mart for instance and look, every single one i looked at said 2gb of ram. Also with intergrated graphics equal to the older 6600 or x700 its looking better and better as this means they can properly handle the 3d interface better, which from the project goals of Blackcomb before the split mention a radical depature from the start menu, if this is true, the only possibilty is a 3d rendered desktop. 

IF you remember 2000 had crappy driver support and alot of problems in its infancy with SP2 to 2000 it became the stable OS we know. XP had the same problems but at its core it had the fixes of 2000 SP2 in it making it just as good as 2000, via with more crashes due to problems but the funny part is, every crash i got in XP Gold or XP SP1 was related to something i did, old Windows 98 programs mainly.

But if you expect Windows 7 to replace Vista or replace her, your dead wrong, they are the same OS, Vienna is what Vista was meant to be untill the corprate world and the stock holders wanted to see the tangible early.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 6, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> i agree with revenas, the os defidently got say too bloated, they put useless shit like the sidebar in it and added dumb services that when u turn off annoyences like uac, services break and stop u from doing things on the os that you should be able to do no matter what, ie: access the control panel.
> before i get into the slug fest of vista vs blah blah, pros n cons and all of that jargon. let me say, ive gone through four upgrades since vistas release just so i knew when it came time to switch over, my system wouldnt run well like those 512mb notebooks u see poor unsuspecting customers buying with vista basics on em.
> im happy that theirs another os release, now i have the choice of stepping over vista and i know that my specs will not be a worry when i leave the comfort of xp sp2
> 
> ...



Longhorn Beta program, yes those where the good days, but a few things to remember since then. Aero was not active yet, DX10 was not active yet. These both came with Longhorn Beta 2 and if anyone remembers Beta2 they remember the absolute hell of making it run right. Vista Beta 1 build 5319 was the most stable but also lacked Vista, the Kernal version was 5.2 still, Kernal 6 arrived with Beta 2, and if your wondering Kernal 5.2 was built to test Vista on, not run the advanced features. What we are dealing with Vista is the Kernal version and its teething


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 6, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> and what os today isnt?
> 
> every os today that is bloated compared to the past.
> 
> ...



I disagree, and obviously you haven't used Linux long enough. You note particular things but have yet to back up anything you have said? I can get clean OEM Windows software and still find it to be bloated. You in particular think I'm talking about software.

#1 on Windows bloated list is registry.


----------



## spacejunky (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> codename for vista was longhorn



Codename for Vista should have been ME.

I have a dual boot and I like Aero and the new folder browsing and a few other features.  I used to like certain aspects of ME like no drivers for USB jump drives and ummm well you get the point.  Definitely a stop-gap if you ask me.  I see a big performance hit in games but that's about it.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 6, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> :shadedshu Learn to read. I never said Vista wasn't good for anything, in fact I'm running it right now as my main and only O.S. It's still the best O.S. that came out of Redmond, IMO, regardless of what some may say. But the Vista that was promised years ago (WinFS etc.) didn't materialize. That was - and still is - a disappointment to many.
> 
> I hope, for M$'s own sake, that they will do things right with Windows 7. They have an incredible potential to make revolutionary software, but it only comes when they're under pressure (kind of like Intel, if AMD screws up you get Netburst, if AMD succeeds you get an angry Intel with a kick-ass CPU). Now that the competition is heating up, I'm quite confident that Microsoft can deliver a knock-out punch with its newest O.S. Now I can't wait for 2009!



it was not aimed at you, it was a general tone to the thread, and my response thereafter. so plz dont take it as a direct attack. lol


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

BumbRush, the name calling needs to stop all around.  You sound a lot like someone else, nevertheless you make good valid points in many cases, but using the colorful adjectives for people should be stopped.


----------



## Weer (Apr 6, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> Nothing at all if you've got a half decent desktop rig.
> 
> Everything and anything if you've got a run-of-the-mill desktop you brought from Dell when it was on offer...



Why? That doesn't make any sense.

I have a 3.0Ghz P4 2600XT system which runs Vista perfectly, and a 2.4Ghz P4 FX 5200 system that runs it with just a little lag.

I didn't think I could get Vista to work well on the latter system, because it's about 5 years old, but it works fine.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 6, 2008)

Concidering Windows 7's system requirements should be roughly the same as Vista's, I think I can say my PC is ready for the new OS when it arrives, although I doubt it'll be out next year; look at how often MS delays it's releases.


----------



## R_1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Figuratively speaking, imagine that the price of DDR2 RAM  just went to 150-200$ for 2GB. Who will buy then Vista PC, when just memory department will cost 400$. Those companies like Micron, Elpida, Powerchips, Infineon are not happy with 400% loss of value for their products in a year or so. They are financing Vista business for free now.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 6, 2008)

R_1 said:


> Figuratively speaking, imagine that the price of DDR2 RAM  just went to 150-200$ for 2GB. Who will buy then Vista PC, when just memory department will cost 400$. Those companies like Micron, Elpida, Powerchips, Infineon are not happy with 400% loss of value for their products in a year or so. They are financing Vista business for free now.



Really? I thought that DDR2 just suddenly got cheap because the costs of making it dropped... I imagine it would not be the first time that MS encouraged price drops though, while they make fat sacks of cash off of Windows and Office.


----------



## R_1 (Apr 6, 2008)

RAM manufacturers are like diamond traders. They are building big depots of  cut up silicon wafers and packed them up when needed. If the sudden drop in prices means that their new production is 4 time cheaper and they are ready to share it with consumers, then they are going to depreciate their stockpile too. I think that only the high price of DDR3 is  holding back some of them to say that they are near bankrupt and to rise up prices.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 6, 2008)

R_1 said:


> RAM manufacturers are like diamond traders. They are building big depots of  cut up silicon wafers and packed them up when needed. If the sudden drop in prices means that their new production is 4 time cheaper and they are ready to share it with consumers, then they are going to depreciate their stockpile too. I think that only the high price of DDR3 is  holding back some of them to say that they are near bankrupt and to rise up prices.



IIRC, RAM manufacturers were sued badly for doing that.


----------



## Spathi (Apr 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe they will offer free upgrades to those who bought vista. if not, im never buying an OS again



I hope they do, I got vista and never installed it


----------



## Triprift (Apr 7, 2008)

ms offer something otha than a sp for free not likely id say but ya never no


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 7, 2008)

I said all long id stick with xp till windows 7. 
vista bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## hacker111 (Apr 7, 2008)

does it include efi and winfs? without them the hardware is useless...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

Makes me glad that my copy of Vista was free through my school.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2008)

yup and once your done with school you cant have it anymore.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope. As long as you graduate, you get to keep it. If you drop out or transfer, then you lose it. Although I think the school wants to change its policy so that you _can't_ keep it when you graduate.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

this is for everyone who says that Vista was rushed and is buggy and whatnot

If this OS is being pushed so hard, and expected to be out so soon, dont you think that you all are gonna say the exact same thing about it?  

I agree totally with Solaris and a few others here, Vista is what your hardware can make of it.  I use Vista x64, with no problems.  Games run fine, the OS is FAST and smooth.  With my crossfire I ran into many more issues with XP!  Vista worked no problems at all!

Vista is SWEET with all the drivers built in, it makes life much much easier.  Also the UI is clean and simple, stuff is easier to find.  

I do agree that it can run like garbage without the right hardware.  But with a decent computer (~600 total cost) you can have a rig that runs Vista smooth as butter!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2008)

smooth operation under vista requires 2 gigs of Ram, XP ran fine with 512.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> smooth operation under vista requires 2 gigs of Ram, XP ran fine with 512.



boo woo, 2 gbs of ram costs all of 35 dollars now


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> smooth operation under vista requires 2 gigs of Ram, XP ran fine with 512.



Windows 2000 Pro ran fine with 512MB. I wouldn't run Windows XP with 512MB at all. I'd recommend 1GB minimum if you want "smooth operation". My desktop at work had 1GB RAM in it. I only run the AD Users and Computers MMC, IE7 with a few tabs for web based applications that we run, and Outlook. I found my system going well above 512MB physical memory used and sometimes as much as 1GB. I upgraded to 2GB just to really smooth things out. 

A big no-no to 512MB on Windows XP...


----------



## Spathi (Apr 8, 2008)

XP likes 768

I think I probably have Windows 7 beta 1 somewhere (edit: hmmmm nope just looked, anyone know if it came in any ms supbscriptions?)
the next beta will have a new desktop... probably lighter and faster than vistas


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> boo woo, 2 gbs of ram costs all of 35 dollars now


 Yup and that 35 dollar ram probably fails within the same week.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup and that 35 dollar ram probably fails within the same week.



not a chance, you can get kingston, corsair, pretty much any brand you want around that price.  I use the corsair value select for all my builds.  I have never had one stick fail on me.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 8, 2008)

agreed my Kingston Valueram is great.  As for XP, it ran fine on 512mb untill SP2. 2000 runs fine on 256mb, over 256mb XP is actully faster.


----------



## Spathi (Apr 9, 2008)

Some (most?) 'expensive boutique' RAM is just older slower spec chips overclocked. When they do this it allows them to drop latencies. It is smarter to just get the correct spec for your motherboard from the people who make the chips like Hynix or Samsung, never looked at Kingston so have no idea there.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 9, 2008)

Spathi said:


> Some (most?) 'expensive boutique' RAM is just older slower spec chips overclocked. When they do this it allows them to drop latencies. It is smarter to just get the correct spec for your motherboard from the people who make the chips like Hynix or Samsung, never looked at Kingston so have no idea there.



MOST, yes, and its just the cheap ram that can run higher, they stick some heat spreaders on it with the flashy stickers and charge you 3 times more.


Im not too excited about this windows 7.  

I guess its because I like Vista, I know alot of people dont, probably quite a few here, but for me it has worked great.  I honestly have more troubles getting my hardware to work in XP than I do in Vista.  

My hardware is more than adiquite to run Vista lightning fast, I score a 5.9 in the vista rating(shows the scale is almost useless)

My only complaint is transfer speeds when moving large data packets.  It can handle a large amount of small packets pretty easily, but it has a hard time with large packets.  I have noticed though that SP1 did alot to fix this.

I think its a bad move for MS to dump Vista after all the work they did on it.  Its not a bad OS, its just that MS put out way to much hype for it, and they could not deliver.  

I see this just like XP back in the day, everyone hated it, but MS stuck with it and did a great job updating and delivering what we needed.  

SUMMARY : I like Vista, it will be sad to see it go so fast.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 9, 2008)

I like vista too apparently it might be back till 2010 or later for windows 7 so who nos how long vista will be before its gone.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 9, 2008)

Why would they release their "greatest ever os" then rplace it a year later.If they did work on it for 5 years it would be dumb to release another one a year later.

How long have they been working on windows 7 then? 1 yr....

And i've been using vista a long time now,and its not buggy or unresponsive.You wait till you get a bsod on xp and it restarts losing all the work you have open,vista dont do that.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 9, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Why would they release their "greatest ever os" then rplace it a year later.If they did work on it for 5 years it would be dumb to release another one a year later.
> 
> How long have they been working on windows 7 then? 1 yr....
> 
> And i've been using vista a long time now,and its not buggy or unresponsive.You wait till you get a bsod on xp and it restarts losing all the work you have open,vista dont do that.



They work independently (one reason why the blow, no communication) and parallel, so it's probably been being jacked up for a couple years now haha.

Vista doesn't usually BSOD, but hanging and being unresponsive is just as good haha. Using it for word and email doesn't count as win95 can do that.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 10, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Why would they release their "greatest ever os" then rplace it a year later.If they did work on it for 5 years it would be dumb to release another one a year later.
> 
> How long have they been working on windows 7 then? 1 yr....
> 
> And i've been using vista a long time now,and its not buggy or unresponsive.You wait till you get a bsod on xp and it restarts losing all the work you have open,vista dont do that.



actually, windows 7 has been in the works longer than vista BTW.


----------



## Spathi (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes its has but it has beaten them a few times I think, hence Vista. I have being toying with the idea of installing Vista. The only thing left beating me is that from what I read the sound is not hardware accelerated and games are slower.

Years ago I read Microsoft's goal was to replace the API with one that works through directx (directx = direct hardware access). Then they can make things like dotnet run on it and  l8r (like in 201?) change the directx layer as much as they like, which will allow hardware people to develop faster with less constraints. I think they realized pretty fast that things like sqlserver and what most programmers do for/in companies in 'the real world' just can not be changed overnight. Now it looks like the solution is they will allow us to run some of the old stuff emulated. The real test though is how well win7(final) runs todays games.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Whats odd is RC versions were better than final product for vista


asb2106 said:


> MOST, yes, and its just the cheap ram that can run higher, they stick some heat spreaders on it with the flashy stickers and charge you 3 times more.
> 
> 
> Im not too excited about this windows 7.
> ...


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> not a chance, you can get kingston, corsair, pretty much any brand you want around that price.  I use the corsair value select for all my builds.  I have never had one stick fail on me.



Heck, I have cheap Hynix DDR2-667 from Dell. I run 4X 1GB DIMMs overclocked to 800MHz on a 1600FSB and I've never once had problems. Been running like this for 4 months now 24/7.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 10, 2008)

spathi with gaming now on most games ya only gettin a few frames ps difference between xp and vista wich if ya go over 60 fps is not noticable and even 3d mark scores are similar.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

agreed i run Vista on my 8600GTS and am not noticeing many issues


----------

